# Khơi nguồn cảm hứng đọc sách với không gian thư giãn trong vườn



## vyngantype (12/8/21)

Khơi nguồn cảm hứng đọc sách với không gian thư giãn trong vườn Khu vườn thư viện phải có những đặc điểm khác các khu vườn thông thường. Không khí chung cho khu vực phải toát lên vẻ thanh sạch, yên tĩnh, nơi người ta hoàn toàn tĩnh tâm để tìm hiểu những kiến thức mới. Công năng chính của khu vườn là tạo ra những không gian đọc mát mẻ, dự án Stella 79 Võ Văn Kiệt xanh sạch. Vì vậy, màu sắc chung của các loài hoa nên theo gam màu trắng như nhài, dành dành. Các loài hoa thơm nhẹ nhàng như ngâu, sói, mộc cũng rất thích hợp với không khí tĩnh lặng và thanh khiết của khu vườn. Những dải tường hoa, bậc thềm, hàng hiên dự án Stella Võ Văn Kiệt rộng rãi, xích đu dưới bóng tre, ghế ngồi dưới tán cây sẽ là những chỗ ngồi thú vị cho người đọc, không nhất thiết phải là những chiếc ghế băng bên cạnh tủ sách. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vào những ngày mát trời, những đêm trăng sáng, những bải cỏ sạch sẽ như thế này là chỗ lý tưởng để đọc thơ, ngắm trăng và bàn luận về những điều thú vị. Mặt bằng bố trí góc đọc trong vườn. Một chi tiết để tăng tính linh động cho khu vườn là những vòi phun nước. Với kỹ thuật xử lý các vòi phun bằng mặt với bãi cỏ, bạn có thể tạo ra cảm giác cột nước trắng xóa phun lên từ bãi cỏ, đem lại hơi nước mát lạnh và vẻ sinh động cho cảnh quan. Ở những chỗ bước lên bậc thếm, một vại nước, một bồn thả hoa sẽ là chỗ rửa tay chân, gột rửa bụi bặm. Những khuôn viên yên tĩnh trong khu vườn. Khu vực không thể thiếu những tiện nghi như phòng rửa tay, phòng vệ sinh, kho, bếp cho những dịp tụ tập, sinh hoạt đặc biệt. Tuy nhiên do mật độ sử dụng thấp nên những khu vực này phải sáng sủa, dễ vệ sinh, có chỗ chứa nước để cọ rửa. Cây xanh trong khu vườn ngoài tính trang trí cũng nên cung cấp thực phẩm cho những người chăm sóc. Một vài luống rau lang, ngải cứu, những vạt dọc mùng, dong riềng, những luống cải hoa vàng vừa tô điểm cho cảnh quan căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt, vừa là nguồn hoa lợi cho những cư dân xung quanh.


----------

